# New member



## Sylvin (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi,

I'm 38, man, got married for the first time 2 years ago. Came here to look for advice.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

hello and welcome 
I like the way you say you got married 2 years ago for the first time , 
just how many times do you want to get married ,lol
hope things are going well for you , or at least hope it is not too late to get things right


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi 👋


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

frenchpaddy said:


> hello and welcome
> I like the way you say you got married 2 years ago for the first time ,
> just how many times do you want to get married ,lol
> hope things are going well for you , or at least hope it is not too late to get things right




Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

